# What are my odds of selling my Marriotts in this market?



## icydog (Oct 6, 2008)

I have several Marriotts that I have just listed today for sale. Because of my husband's advancing years, and my health, we can't use all of our Marriott timeshares going forward. I am upset that I have to sell them, much less when prices are so deflated. It is making me a little crazy in fact-- but it has to be done. Do you think with the market being this way, and people being laid off left and right, that I have a snowballs chance of selling them? Any tactics I can utilize? I think I have them priced correctly for a quick sale but I will never, ever, go the ebay route again ( just in case anyone wanted to suggest that)  

How's this Dave. Is this okay?


----------



## london (Oct 6, 2008)

*Marriott Resale Market*

I think the market for Marriot timeshares will always bring a premium price.

However, with the economy now, prices will be depressed for quite some time.

Good luck with your sales. IMHO


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 6, 2008)

They should sell if priced for a quick sale. The market is very deflated but Marriott's will still sell but you may not get what you are expecting.


----------



## JimC (Oct 6, 2008)

My best wishes for you and your husband.  

I believe the market is depressed in terms of volume and pricing.  If the credit markets for homes and cars are severely restricted; then the market for timeshare credit will be a magnitude worse.  That would leave you with only that portion of the market who can pay cash.

Get the very best broker for your timeshares and listen to their advice.  Seth Nock is certainly on anyones best broker list.  You need to think carefully about how patient you can be with the market and low ball offers against any urgency you have to sell.


----------



## tombo (Oct 6, 2008)

Marriott has the best quality resorts of any timeshare organization in my opinion (I do hate that they have ROFR though). They will consistently bring more money than any other timeshares on the resale market. Having said that, prices for all resales at all resorts have never been lower. It is a really bad time to sell. 

In my opinion redweek.com, myresortnetwork, craig's list, and TUG classifieds are your best chances of getting a decent price for your weeks. E-bay is the best place to advertise if you want a quick sale, but prices are usually lower. Who knows what the future will bring, prices could go even lower and selling weeks might become impossible, but if it was me I might hold on to them for a little longer and hope the economy improves. Many Platinum weeks are selling for $5000 or less at numerous Marriott locations. It is a great time to buy, but a really bad time to be selling.


----------



## GregT (Oct 6, 2008)

Marylyn,

I'm sorry that you are selling your timeshares, but I respect your reasons and decision.

If I was going to sell my Marriott timeshares, I would list them on eBay, but with a reserve.  You will go where the buyers are and and will be able to live with your rock bottom price.

Frankly, I think we are only seeing the tip of the iceberg with respect to our economy and eBay buyers may not yet realize that ROFR is a thing of the past -- and then we may see really cheap prices for Marriotts.

So, if I was selling, I would do it before MF's come out in a few months, and I would do it as fast as possible.

Good luck to you both....and please stay with TUG even after your last Marriott has sold????!!!!!

All the best,

Greg


----------



## skidoc (Oct 7, 2008)

There is no doubt that the current world financial situation is impacting timeshares the same way that it is impacting the broader real estate market.  We bought our first timeshare because we felt it was the most economical way to assure our family of 5 great vacations year after year and I think that holds true, no matter what the market is doing.  While I can't afford to take our family to some $1000/night resort every year, I am comfortable making the yearly MF payment and paying the small loan that we have.   So, up or down market, I still think that timeshares are attractive and might be even more attractive in a down market when people are really evaluating their yearly expenses.  We have a relatively small # of DVC points, and I remain in the market looking for an EOY Marriott to complement that.  If ROFR is really not being exercised, then it's a great time to be a buyer.  If you are satisfied with the use and value that you have gotten out of your TS over the period you have owned it, then sell at whatever price you can get and get out of the MF commitment.  If that rubs you the wrong way, then hold on for a few years, try and rent your weeks on Redweek and you should be able to cover your MF that way.  

We should all look at TS as a pre-paid vacation, not an investment.  If you feel that you have gotten your value in terms of vacation days out of the $$$ you put down, then you are not selling at a loss.


----------



## KathyPet (Oct 7, 2008)

Are any of your units in resorts that are sold out?   if so you may want to talk to Marriott resales to see if they can list any of them for you.   Marriott obviously has the best ability to reach potential resale buyers.  They might be able to get you a quicker sale.  You can still try to sell them yourself and also have them listed with Marriott so that you are trying all routes to a sale.


----------



## icydog (Oct 7, 2008)

tombo said:


> Marriott has the best quality resorts of any timeshare organization in my opinion (I do hate that they have ROFR though). They will consistently bring more money than any other timeshares on the resale market. Having said that, prices for all resales at all resorts have never been lower. It is a really bad time to sell.
> 
> In my opinion redweek.com, myresortnetwork, craig's list, and TUG classifieds are your best chances of getting a decent price for your weeks. E-bay is the best place to advertise if you want a quick sale, but prices are usually lower. Who knows what the future will bring, prices could go even lower and selling weeks might become impossible, but if it was me I might hold on to them for a little longer and hope the economy improves. *Many Platinum weeks are selling for $5000 or less at numerous Marriott locations. It is a great time to buy, but a really bad time to be selling.*



This remark really frightens me. Where can you buy platinum Marriotts for $5K. Isn't Marriott exercising ROFR anymore?




KathyPet said:


> Are any of your units in resorts that are sold out?   if so you may want to talk to Marriott resales to see if they can list any of them for you.   Marriott obviously has the best ability to reach potential resale buyers.  They might be able to get you a quicker sale.  You can still try to sell them yourself and also have them listed with Marriott so that you are trying all routes to a sale.



Yes, they are in a sold out resort, at least I think the resort is sold out. If I sell them with Marriott as a broker won't I take a very big hit.



skidoc said:


> There is no doubt that the current world financial situation is impacting timeshares the same way that it is impacting the broader real estate market.  We bought our first timeshare because we felt it was the most economical way to assure our family of 5 great vacations year after year and I think that holds true, no matter what the market is doing.  While I can't afford to take our family to some $1000/night resort every year, I am comfortable making the yearly MF payment and paying the small loan that we have.   So, up or down market, I still think that timeshares are attractive and might be even more attractive in a down market when people are really evaluating their yearly expenses.  We have a relatively small # of DVC points, and I remain in the market looking for an EOY Marriott to complement that.  If ROFR is really not being exercised, then it's a great time to be a buyer.  If you are satisfied with the use and value that you have gotten out of your TS over the period you have owned it, then sell at whatever price you can get and get out of the MF commitment.  *If that rubs you the wrong way, then hold on for a few years, try and rent your weeks on Redweek and you should be able to cover your MF that way.  *
> 
> *We should all look at TS as a pre-paid vacation, not an investment.  If you feel that you have gotten your value in terms of vacation days out of the $$$ you put down, then you are not selling at a loss.*



Of course you are right, but there is a point where you physically can no longer vacation as much as you did at one time. That is where we are now. I am not selling all my timeshares but I am going to make drastic cuts to our portfolio and perhaps keep only one or two. I own  a lot of Disney points, and BG points, as well as many Marriotts, and while they served our purposes for many years, it is time to hang up the suitcases so to speak. 





GregT said:


> Marylyn,
> 
> I'm sorry that you are selling your timeshares, but I respect your reasons and decision.
> 
> ...




I don't think I can do another ebay auction. I had three RHC up for sale and the outcome has been disastrous. Of the three of them I had to relist them all twice and only really sold one. The last one the buyer is trying to renege after 2 + weeks and after paying me. And for this honor I paid outrageous  ebay listing fees. It seems like a bottomless pit to me. I hate the whole process.


Thanks to everyone for their great advice.


----------



## tombo (Oct 7, 2008)

Icydog said:
"This remark really frightens me. Where can you buy platinum Marriotts for $5K. Isn't Marriott exercising ROFR anymore?"


These are some recent sales that weren't ROFR'd on Dioxides list http://dioxide45.tripod.com/cgi-bin/rofr.cgi . All of these sales were in August and things have gotten worse since then. Many Marriotts on e-bay are selling for less than $5000, and they are being purchased by buyers who don't post here on tug, so they don't know or care about posting what they paid on this site. Marriott appears to have ceased ROFR. The e-bay prices are lower than I have ever seen for every resort. As you said yourself, you tried to sell 3 weeks and there were no takers. Here are recent examples posted by people who know about the ROFR database web site, and none of these were ROFR'd:

Bob  2008-08-30 Marriott MPD-CA, Palm Desert, Desert Springs Villas II  Platinum EOY 2BR N/A $5,000 Passed 
WSB  2008-08-29 Marriott MCV-AZ, Phoenix, Canyon Villas at Desert Ridge  Gold Annual 2BR N/A $4,100 Passed 
SensWin  2008-08-29 Marriott MGV/MGR-FL, Orlando, Grande Vista  Platinum EOY 2BR N/A $5,000 Passed 
DJensen  2008-08-29 Marriott MSE-VA, Williamsburg, Manor Club at Ford's Colony II  Platinum Annual 2BR N/A $10,500 Passed 
SE  2008-08-26 Marriott MMO-HI, Maui, Maui Ocean Club  Platinum EOY 2BR Ocean Front $23,000 Passed 
John  2008-08-25 Marriott MHB-MO, Branson, Horizons by Marriott Vacation Club at Branson  Platinum Annual 2BR N/A $2,800 Passed 
Jason  2008-08-22 Marriott MCP-FL, Orlando, Cypress Harbour  Sport Annual 2BR N/A $4,200 Passed 
Pat  2008-08-21 Marriott MHB-MO, Branson, Horizons by Marriott Vacation Club at Branson  Platinum Annual 2BR N/A $4,780 Passed 
frankhi  2008-08-20 Marriott MMO-HI, Maui, Maui Ocean Club  Platinum EOY 1BR Garden View $6,900 Passed 
David Pearson  2008-08-18 Marriott MSE-VA, Williamsburg, Manor Club at Ford's Colony II  Platinum Annual 2BR N/A $8,000 Passed 
RMI  2008-08-06 Marriott MPD-CA, Palm Desert, Desert Springs Villas II  Red Annual 2BR N/A $8,500 Passed 
RMI  2008-08-04 Marriott MCV-AZ, Phoenix, Canyon Villas at Desert Ridge  Gold Annual 2BR N/A $4,210 Passed


----------



## icydog (Oct 7, 2008)

YIKES!!! They are not exercising ROFR at all anymore? It is a free for all now? When did this start?


----------



## Dave M (Oct 7, 2008)

The timeshare market has deteriorated. As Marriott announced last week, its timeshare sales have slowed:





> The timeshare business continues to be impacted by tight credit markets and increasingly negative perceptions of residential real estate.  Third quarter Timeshare segment contract sales declined 13 percent to $306 million largely due to lower sales of timeshare and residential products....


As Marriott's timeshare sales have slowed, its need to acquire more inventory from resales has also slowed or perhaps even come to a halt. That means that more resales are allowed to pass ROFR at lower prices than in the recent past. When that will change likely hinges on the timing for an economic turnaround.


----------



## beanie (Oct 7, 2008)

I am in the process of selling my aruba surf club gold gardenview . I tried selling it on ebay and listing it here on tug for 15k to no avail. I had given up on selling it when someone posted that they had sucess selling on http://www.vacationtimesharerentals.com/ so I threw it on there and bam ! it sold in a couple of weeks. it is a free site and I would recomend posting them on all  the free sites that you can . and stick to your guns because you will get some low ball offers . I just tell them thanks for your interest but no . I was not in the position where I had to sell but I wanted to buy a week at a resort in the fl keys and in order to do that my wife said I had to sell one of the other ones . by the way I paid 13,900 for my unit 5 yrs ago so I made money on it which is always a plus . good luck


----------



## icydog (Oct 7, 2008)

beanie said:


> I am in the process of selling my aruba surf club gold gardenview . I tried selling it on ebay and listing it here on tug for 15k to no avail. I had given up on selling it when someone posted that they had sucess selling on http://www.vacationtimesharerentals.com/ so I threw it on there and bam ! it sold in a couple of weeks. it is a free site and I would recomend posting them on all  the free sites that you can . and stick to your guns because you will get some low ball offers . I just tell them thanks for your interest but no . I was not in the position where I had to sell but I wanted to buy a week at a resort in the fl keys and in order to do that my wife said I had to sell one of the other ones . by the way I paid 13,900 for my unit 5 yrs ago so I made money on it which is always a plus . good luck



DONE. I forgot about that site. I used to rent my NYC weeks on that site with great results. Thanks a lot.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 7, 2008)

You are not only selling at a bad time, you are selling at probably the worst time in the past 30 years. As suggested above, if the resorts are sold out, call Marriott and at least get on their list to have them sell your unit. If you sell your unit, you call them back to take you off. They will sell it for their full price and keep 40%. The 60% you net will likely be above what selling on the resale market will net.
I would do this no matter what, keep all options open. There is also a chance that Marriott has a waiting list of buyers for the resorts you are selling and will be willing to buy the week from you.


----------



## KathyPet (Oct 7, 2008)

For sold out resorts Marriott sells for their top price and then takes their 40% off of that.  So it depends on what you paid.  For example they recently sold my Barony Beach gold week for me.    They sold it for approximately 23000 and then took their 40% so I netted after closing costs $12950.00   That was a little less than what I paid for it but they found me a buyer very quickly and I did not have to try to negotiate the deal myself.  It certainly would be worth a call to Marriott resales to see if they are taking resale listings at any of your resorts and what their selling price would be.  That way you can deduct the 40% commission and see what you would net from the sale.  You could list the unit with them and also keep trying to sell it through TUG or Redweek or whereever you have it curently listed.  If you sell  before they do simply cancel the listing with them.  Like I said it is worth a phone call to find out.


----------



## capjak (Oct 7, 2008)

*recent ebay sale*

item=310088449361

Marriott Manor Club=$5976 Platinum

item=130259472976

Marriott Cypress Harbor Plat=$5600


----------



## dmharris (Oct 7, 2008)

Marylyn,

Would this be an option?  Rent the resorts you do not want to visit to cover your maintenance fees, then sell when the real estate market picks up; if you can wait that long.


----------



## sernow (Oct 8, 2008)

Agree with dmharris. Rent out the weeks this year and sell some other time. Or go Marriott route, and get on the waiting list if they're doing resales. You don't want to sell in this market. People are completely irrational. Great weeks are being stolen right now on eBay.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 8, 2008)

sernow said:


> Agree with dmharris. Rent out the weeks this year and sell some other time. Or go Marriott route, and get on the waiting list if they're doing resales. You don't want to sell in this market. People are completely irrational. Great weeks are being stolen right now on eBay.



I wouldn't say "or go the Marriott route". I would use "and".


----------



## Zac495 (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm sorry you're in the position you must sell. I'm sure you used them many times and made beautiful memories. Remember, each of those vacations was worth a lot of money (more if you count memories as money), so it's okay to sell them for less.  Good luck! I, too, would call Marriott.


----------



## iamnotshopgirl (Oct 8, 2008)

This Sable Palms week sold on  Ebay last night for less than the MF's. True, not prime week (s) but an indication of where the market is at?

http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=260295198337

bob


----------



## tombo (Oct 8, 2008)

Renting your weeks for MF's or profits was a good choice a couple of months ago, but all of that has changed. Weeks for rent are going without any offers even when one only tries to rent them for the cost of MF"s. Just look here on TUG at the huge number of last minute rentals which can only be listed for a maximum of $700. Many weeks are not being rented at all for any price when the owner says "make an offer". In 2007 I had to bank one of my rental weeks that didn't rent. In 2008 I had to bank 5 weeks I couldn't rent, and the 2008 weeks I did rent were contracted in January, February, and March before times got real bad. I only contracted one week in April, May, or June (for labor day week on the beach).

I am very worried about next year because I own many weeks more than I can use each year, and in the past I simply rented locations I did not  use that year. It is possibly the worst time ever to sell weeks, but if I can't rent them or use them I might sell several of my weeks for any price I can get just to get out from under MF's. In 2007 I took 5 weeks vacation and all 5 weeks were free paid for by my rentals with some spending money left. This year I  took 5 weeks vacation, I had to bank 5 weeks that didn't rent, and I did not nearly cover all my MF's from the weeks I did rent. If the trend continues or gets worse next year we will be lucky to rent any week anywhere for what our MF's cost us.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Oct 8, 2008)

This is what I would do. I would be patient and as soon as I could secure the highest demand week for each week you are looking to sell.... then list them for sale. Sales are much more successful if you have a good week attached to them. If the owner can't use, he would be able to rent a good week. 

Personally I haven't had a problem renting my units. I rented my gold GO and Maui weeks over the last few months. I believe the one thing most people will not give up is vacationing in the US. People may stop going off the "mainland" but from the research i've seen, people do not give up their vacationing very easily, especially if it is a driving trip to a TS resort that can save them money in the long run. 

Unless you have financial hardship and need to sell immediately, I'd wait and be patient. Just like your home and the stock market you never want to sell in a down market if you can avoid in any way.

Regards.
Joe


----------



## tombo (Oct 8, 2008)

Please tell me what web site you are using to rent your weeks. My experiences this year with rental weeks aren't good and I will gladly use different sites to advertise my rentals and sales to get more responses and better results.

I am afaraid that there are plenty of facts to show that you are mistaken to think that Americans won't give up vacations in tough times. Most Tuggers might not give up their vacation trips, but most Americans will under current economic conditions (weak dollar, high air fares, highe fuel, etc.). I have posted just a few of the 1000's of articles detailing the current poor tourism trends. Please post any recent travel news you have with good current news or with positive predictions for the foreseeable future. I could use some good news.

http://scaredmonkeys.com/2008/06/22...rism-worries-for-caribbean-aruba-puerto-rico/

http://money.cnn.com/2008/07/02/news/economy/gas_price_poll/index.htm

http://www.hotel-online.com/News/2008_Sep_30/k.HHT.1222800125.html

http://www.honoluluadvertiser.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080827/NEWS01/808270409/1001


----------



## Dave M (Oct 8, 2008)

I think you and Joe are on different wave lengths.

I believe Joe is accurate when he says, "I believe the one thing most people will not give up is vacationing in the US." "Most" is a far cry from "all". If 10% or 15% or even 20% of people give up their vacations, that will have a dramatic adverse impact on the tourist industry, just as your linked articles suggest. But it doesn't make Joe wrong.


----------



## dmaxdmax (Oct 8, 2008)

*we're not "normal"*

Tug readers are not a representative sample of the population.  Lots of people make vacation decisions just 1 or 2 months in advance and the last credit card bill can greatly influence travel plans.  These people are a large component of potential purchasers who wish to "move up" to timeshares.  If the pool of potential buyers declines prices can only follow.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Oct 8, 2008)

I guess I'm making generalizations because I don't know what you  or the OP own, so I don't know how my experience relates to your situation. Maybe I've been lucky or my TS protfolio is such that I have more high demand weeks,  but I use Redweek, and I did rent all my 2008 and 2009 weeks that I've listed, so far. 

I still have a few 2009 that I haven't listed yet, but I'm confident they will rent because I believe someone in driving distance will still be interrested in these relatively inexpensive trips. 

I thought 2009  would be a bad year, but so far its been OK, so I'm staying cautiously optimist.  


I can't reference the article but I recall a USA today article in August that said abroad and US trips are down but US trips not quite as bad. It also surveyed people and they said vacations would be the last thing they would give up.

Again probably looking for silver lining. I know if my rentals begin to behave like yours, I'm out of the TS world, as I currently manage it. I would try to hold on until things turned around and then sell for best value.  

About the only thing I hate about TUG is this rule about advertsing within a thread. It makes it difficult to help people if you don't really know what they own. Doesn't TUG have free ads now? I understand not allowing blantant ads, but the strict rule does sometimes hurt people who are looking for honest answers. Can we build some flexilibity into the rule? 

Regards.
Joe


----------



## icydog (Oct 8, 2008)

dioxide45 said:


> I wouldn't say "or go the Marriott route". I would use "and".



I called Marriott and placed myself on their list for two of the three weeks I want to sell. The third week oddly is not being offered by Marriott even though it is essentially the same property. I am number 3 on the list.

I just looked at some of the Marriotts on ebay and this one stuck out like a sore thumb. Maybe someone on tug can grab it. Gold Season at the GO is a great week to own.


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Upfront company - stay away*



beanie said:


> I am in the process of selling my aruba surf club gold gardenview . I tried selling it on ebay and listing it here on tug for 15k to no avail. I had given up on selling it when someone posted that they had sucess selling on http://www.vacationtimesharerentals.com/ so I threw it on there and bam ! it sold in a couple of weeks. it is a free site and I would recomend posting them on all  the free sites that you can . and stick to your guns because you will get some low ball offers . I just tell them thanks for your interest but no . I was not in the position where I had to sell but I wanted to buy a week at a resort in the fl keys and in order to do that my wife said I had to sell one of the other ones . by the way I paid 13,900 for my unit 5 yrs ago so I made money on it which is always a plus . good luck



I'd hesitate to recommend the site you posted as it is an "upfront" company. ($399 for "advertising").  Since I'd NEVER seen or heard of them before this post it appears their "advertising" isn't very effective and, like most of the upfront companies, they are in it for the upfront money. An actual sale of a property is an unexpected bonus for all involved not the real plan.


----------



## icydog (Oct 8, 2008)

Before everyone else jumps on this I will explain. You do not have to pay them any money. You can opt for *the free service-*- which I did. I have gotten rentals from that site before. I never pay upfront fees. Thanks for the concern though. I appreciate that you took the time to let us know in case it was one of those pay first sites.


----------



## beanie (Oct 8, 2008)

yeah I opted for the free service also and it sold within a coupla weeks . good luck again icy from a former jersian here . ( exit 156 off the gsp ) north haledon .


----------



## KathyPet (Oct 8, 2008)

I am glad that Marriott resales is proving you with another avenue for you to sell your Marriott's.  How were the prices that they quoted you for their price?  
How does the net you would receive from Marriott stack up to what you were listing them for on other timeshare selling web sites???


----------



## pwrshift (Oct 8, 2008)

Marylyn -- I'm so sorry for your turn of events as I know how excited both you and your hubby were over your TS purchases.  Best wishes.

Brian


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 8, 2008)

*Up-Front Fee Company That Also Allows Owners To Put Up Free Ads.*




timeos2 said:


> I'd hesitate to recommend the site you posted as it is an "upfront" company. ($399 for "advertising").  Since I'd NEVER seen or heard of them before this post it appears their "advertising" isn't very effective and, like most of the upfront companies, they are in it for the upfront money. An actual sale of a property is an unexpected bonus for all involved not the real plan.


I don't know how we found out about those folks -- TUG-BBS most likely -- but in any case we've had more success renting out our Florida timeshare weeks via Vacation Timeshare Rentals Dot Com than any other Internet sites we've tried (eBay, TUG, RedWeek Dot Com, Craig's List, WTOP-FM's web site). 

In addition to whatever services they offer on a paid basis, they also allow free timeshare For Sale & For Rent ads -- hard to see how they make any money that way. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## lopezcasa (Oct 18, 2008)

*Marriott Resale*

Was wondering if anyone had information on where to call to see if Marriott would assist in selling a unit...do you contact the resort itself or is there a specific Marriott office that handles resales?
Thanks.


----------



## SDKath (Oct 19, 2008)

Redweek helped me rent my TSs 3x this year already.  I love their site.  So easy to use and easy to list/relist.  

Katherine


----------



## KathyPet (Oct 19, 2008)

You call the Marriott Resale Dept directly.  I do not have the # but I am sure someone will post it.  However they will only take a listing to sell your unit if the resort is Sold out.  If Marriott is still actively selling weeks there they will not take your unit for resale.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 19, 2008)

icydog said:


> I called Marriott and placed myself on their list for two of the three weeks I want to sell. The third week oddly is not being offered by Marriott even though it is essentially the same property. I am number 3 on the list.
> 
> I just looked at some of the Marriotts on ebay and this one stuck out like a sore thumb. Maybe someone on tug can grab it. Gold Season at the GO is a great week to own.



Marilyn,

Your link didn't work.  You need to edit it and take out the second "http"



Richard


----------



## icydog (Oct 20, 2008)

There are different Marriott numbers to list different resorts. I called owner services and they gave me the number for the office, maybe it is just a different desk, that does re-sales for the Marriotts in the south. The Resale Operations number is 866-682-4547. I guess they could point you in the right direction if you called there.


----------



## icydog (Oct 20, 2008)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Marilyn,
> 
> Your link didn't work.  You need to edit it and take out the second "http"
> 
> ...


 I posted this so long ago it wouldn't matter. I will make sure the links are done properly next time though. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## TSResalez (Jan 5, 2009)

KathyPet said:


> Are any of your units in resorts that are sold out?   if so you may want to talk to Marriott resales to see if they can list any of them for you.   Marriott obviously has the best ability to reach potential resale buyers.  They might be able to get you a quicker sale.  You can still try to sell them yourself and also have them listed with Marriott so that you are trying all routes to a sale.



I'm not sure what to list my weeks at. I have 2 red season weeks at [deleted] and there is quite a long list for marriot resale at over $19k and then they take 40%. 

How much should I resale these for and where can they get the most exposure for little to free ad dollars? (is 5 or 6k appropriate sales prices?)


----------



## Dave M (Jan 5, 2009)

For assistance on how to sell, including how to determine an appropriate asking price and where to advertise, see the "How to Sell" article located at the top of the list of topics for the Buying, Selling, Renting forum. Also take a look at the list of resale sites located in the same place.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 5, 2009)

timeos2 said:


> I'd hesitate to recommend the site you posted as it is an "upfront" company. ($399 for "advertising"). Since I'd NEVER seen or heard of them before this post it appears their "advertising" isn't very effective and, like most of the upfront companies, they are in it for the upfront money. An actual sale of a property is an unexpected bonus for all involved not the real plan.


 
I just looked at this site for the very first time and I consider myself a pretty seasoned internet timeshare person.  I wasn't sure why I hadn't seen that site before.  Then when I looked at it and looked at their for sale listings they all looked wildly unrealistic to me.  They weren't even in the ballpark considering this current market.  As a potential buyer who's always kind of looking for a good deal, I probably will never go back to this site again for potential sales (maybe rentals) as it seems pretty pointless.


----------



## JudyS (Jan 5, 2009)

Marilyn, any luck yet with your sales?

You could also consider renting for a year or two to see if prices improve.  (Not that renting is easy, either, but it might cover MFs until the market is better.)


----------



## m61376 (Jan 6, 2009)

Clemson Fan said:


> I just looked at this site for the very first time and I consider myself a pretty seasoned internet timeshare person.  I wasn't sure why I hadn't seen that site before.  Then when I looked at it and looked at their for sale listings they all looked wildly unrealistic to me.  They weren't even in the ballpark considering this current market.  As a potential buyer who's always kind of looking for a good deal, I probably will never go back to this site again for potential sales (maybe rentals) as it seems pretty pointless.



Do you think their prices are different than most other places though? Other than Ebay, which I think is more reflective of current economic desperation and the extremely volatile current marketplace, are you finding any of the other sights really having realistic listings? Even the more seasoned and respected timeshare resellers aren't in touch with what has been going on.


----------



## jancurious (Jan 6, 2009)

I agree.  Most of the sites let people post their units at "pie in the sky" prices that are totally unrealistic at what an informed buyer would be willing to pay.  

I find it frustrating even trying to negotiate a potential buy with people that are so unrealistic.  I have to say that is one of the things I like about Transaction Realty.  I think Shelley makes her sellers realize what things are really going for.  I have bought a few of my weeks from her and felt that the prices were pretty much at market. (at the time)  Ebay is at market also and people that put unrealistic reserve prices on their unit, don't even get bids.  

The bottom line is that everything can be sold immediately for the right price (even houses in today's market).  The problem lies with the seller's unrealistic expectations or as the realtors say "they think their house is built with golden nails."

Jan


----------



## m61376 (Jan 6, 2009)

Jan- I agree about Shelley; she is more realistic and, even if your price-point is below what she considers reasonable, she will still try to find a more anxious seller. Of course, buyers still need to be aware that the resellers ultimately work for the sellers, but she is definitely one of the few brokers who paint a realistic picture of the market. Jessica from Timesharing2000.com is similarly a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## 1st Class (Jan 7, 2009)

m61376 said:


> Jan- I agree about Shelley; she is more realistic and, even if your price-point is below what she considers reasonable, she will still try to find a more anxious seller. Of course, buyers still need to be aware that the resellers ultimately work for the sellers, but she is definitely one of the few brokers who paint a realistic picture of the market. Jessica from Timesharing2000.com is similarly a pleasure to deal with.



My experience was as a buyer, and agree on both these points.  I highly recommend both Shelley and Jessica as they are realistic, professional and very competent.


----------



## TSResalez (Jan 14, 2009)

KathyPet said:


> You call the Marriott Resale Dept directly.  I do not have the # but I am sure someone will post it.  However they will only take a listing to sell your unit if the resort is Sold out.  If Marriott is still actively selling weeks there they will not take your unit for resale.



# is 1-866-682-4547


----------

